# 3 female degus - Nottingham



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Nutmeg, Saffron & Cinnamon are sisters, about 2 years old.
They're shy at the minute but are still settling in here, i'm working with them to get them more confident.

They're looking for a home together, we're based in Thorneywood in Nottingham.

If you're interested in offering them a home email us at: [email protected]

There are photos, videos & set-up ideas on our website: https://www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/degus


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

These girls have gotten much more confident now. Cinnamon is the most confident and will even let me lift her up now. All 3 of them come running over for treats and aren't hand-shy any more 
They're still waiting for a home


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Now adopted


----------

